# Sage Barista Express No Pressure



## bfreemantle (8 mo ago)

Hi Guys, 

I'm in need of some advice on what direction in repairs I should take, I got this sage coffee machine that doesn't have any pressure through both single and double shots, well the single shot seems to move the needle but nowhere above the pre-infusion lines, water does come out but nowhere near the required amount when programmed a 40 gram out, plus the crema is nonexistent. I know I've done a decent puck prep, nothing too different from how I would do on my commercial Sanremo espresso machine, even when I press the ground way more than needed the needle doesn't even budge on the double shot. the boiling water and steam wand function works. After a small amount of research, I've found the solenoids can go bad but I'm unsure if that's the case, as the machine looks hardly used. 

I would love some advice on this matter from Pros haha 

I can post some photos and vids if needed to help diagnose 

Cheers

Ben


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Hi Ben, yeah video's and pictures are always a winner.


----------

